# Low bridge ahead



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

Someone just sent me this link. Who said seamanship was dead?
http://www.wimp.com/mastbridge

Apologies if it as been posted before.


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

Get the feeling that they had done that before!!

Regards Malky


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Delightful !


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

It is always nice to see a good job well done!


----------



## Jocko (Oct 31, 2011)

Pure magic! I wish I owned her, now that would nice.


----------



## matthew flinders (Feb 19, 2010)

New definition of lateral thinking!


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Brilliant, that skipper certainly had balls in more ways than one!

Taff


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Wonderful boat handling, beautiful yacht.

Reminds me of the not so good time when well known NZ yachtsman and colourful character,Tom Clark sailed his yacht "Buccaneer," a 73 footer and then the world's biggest plywood yacht, into Kawau Island's Bob Accord harbour and forgot the overhead power lines spanning the harbour entrance.
There were more sparks than Guy Fawkes night.

Bob




he world


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Since when did you assume ownership of Bon Accord Harbour Bob??

Taff


----------



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

Glad everyone enjoyed the clip. We have just hinged the radar arch for the low bridges on the Trent. A friend suggested this may have been a cheaper option.
Neil


----------



## doug rowland (Jun 30, 2005)

Darn clever thinking, by a real sailorman. Great to see!


----------



## Frank77 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ive seen a coaster doing this on the River Weaver near to Frodsham, it had gone through Sutton Wearver swing bridge and found that it couldnt get under the railway bridge, the captain and crew rigged old drums on the boom and filled them with water then swung them over the side, thus tilting the vessel enough to just scrape under the bridge.

Frank.


----------

